# Episode 141 - Big Fish in a Salt Lake



## My Freemasonry (Sep 29, 2016)

Our guest this week: The fantastic Jason Mitchell!
Tony makes technology user-unfriendly
We accidentally talk dues again
Freemasonry is what you take from it...unless you take something stupid
Making gold from lead, and other alchemical "secrets"
Masonic stalking
Personal lodge pet peeves amongst the group
You can't have an after lodge if you don't have enough members for lodge
The Book of Mormon is not a VSL in Utah, and other fun Utah facts
Our district is the best district
Every poor child's most-wanted donation: a horse
Multiple GLs in larger states, and state-lines for jurisdictions versus distance
Email us at afterlodge@gmail.com
Hang out with us on /r/AfterLodge
Find us on Facebook
Follow us on Twitter @AfterLodge
Leave us a voicemail at 215-792-3538
Join us on IRC: irc.snoonet.org #freemasonry

Continue reading...


----------



## BWeber (Oct 1, 2016)

How does one listen?


----------



## Bloke (Oct 1, 2016)

BWeber said:


> How does one listen?



I listen to podcasts having downloaded a podcast app to my andriod mobile devices. You then search then subscribe to the podcasts you want. There are podcast apps also in the istore. On andriod, I use the NPR app, but for this one, I use podcast addict - just download it and search "after lodge" podcast...


----------



## BWeber (Oct 2, 2016)

Thank you very much!


----------

